# Our ivf story



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

We decided to contact the media to tell them our story of IVF and then the journey they went through after birth.
This is the link if anyone is interested in reading http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2011/07/30/miracle-of-twins-born-13-weeks-premature-91466-29145731/
we are also in south wales echo and the western mail today

/links


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

The story made front page news in the echo


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Jule, it's great that you wanted to share your story. Im sure it'll give lots of people hope. Love the article and the pics. Aaron and Holly are very special little ones x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank god for the happy ending.

Holly and aaron was very special


----------

